

Show HN: A real-time Bitcoin market data tool built with Golang and React - artursapek
https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/btcusd

======
artursapek
I started this project to learn Go, which has mostly been a great language for
something like this. I've also learned a ton about infrastructure, security,
and frontend performance tuning.

This tool is used daily by a lot of Bitcoin traders now, it has been exciting
to see it grow.

~~~
pomelo422
Good job. The project is darn cool. And it's exactly the tech stack I want to
use for my upcoming projects. Just want to know are you planning to open
source it? That will be awesome for the followers to learn about it especially
for such rich dashboard projects.

~~~
artursapek
I want to open source parts of it, yes. I'll definitely post to HN when I do.

